# chap



## mastergunner91 (7 Jul 2007)

why was chap put in to the cadet program


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2007)

Because there was a problem.........


----------



## mastergunner91 (7 Jul 2007)

what kind of problem could you please expand on that


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Jul 2007)

davidhmd said:
			
		

> Same reason we got SHARP in the CF, to ensure that people had a recourse when they felt that certain basic human rights (no sexual, physical or emotional harassment) were being abused.



To expand a bit, I understand that SHARP was used in cadet units as well until it was determined that a cadet-specific programme should be developed -- that was CHAP.


----------



## medaid (5 Aug 2007)

It's easier answered if you asked your UHRA no?


----------



## future-fighter (29 Aug 2007)

I think if you don't get the answer you are looking for that you should ask your C.O.


----------



## tabernac (29 Aug 2007)

I have heard that the CHAP program is being relaced altogether.  So said the XO of HMCS Ontario SCSTC.


----------



## mysteriousmind (29 Aug 2007)

The chap program has been put on the cadet program to prevent some abuse, that has happen in the past. It is important that the cadet know he has the possibility to go against abuse, harassment and stuff like this. 

wetter you agree with it, it will stay there, all cadet, staff and officer has to go trough it each year (a reminder for older cadet) and a Leadership option for cadet that will have someone under his/her command.

It has been helpfull in the past since the program exist...some problem were prevented.


----------



## Otar (5 Sep 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> The chap program has been put on the cadet program to prevent some abuse, that has happen in the past. It is important that the cadet know he has the possibility to go against abuse, harassment and stuff like this.
> 
> wetter you agree with it, it will stay there, all cadet, staff and officer has to go trough it each year (a reminder for older cadet) and a Leadership option for cadet that will have someone under his/her command.
> 
> It has been helpfull in the past since the program exist...some problem were prevented.



While the CHAP program has helped prevent some stuff I and many other people I know feel it's deeply flawed.  It's excellent that a anti-harassment program is in place but it needs to be better refined and developed, I say this as several of my cadets have been CHAP'd for informing someone if they did not desist they would enact the CHAP program upon them, which seems odd and wrong to me.


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 Sep 2007)

It depends on how it is used... at My former unit, while I was former LT (platoon commander) We did not have problem with it... the tool is not a bad tool.  it is how badly it is used.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Sep 2007)

Otar said:
			
		

> While the CHAP program has helped prevent some stuff I and many other people I know feel it's deeply flawed.  It's excellent that a anti-harassment program is in place but it needs to be better refined and developed, I say this as several of my cadets have been CHAP'd for informing someone if they did not desist they would enact the CHAP program upon them, which seems odd and wrong to me.



I've heard lot of people talk about how they were threatened with a harassment complaint just for doing their jobs... but I've never heard of any such complaint amounting to anything.  A competent UHRA will shut it down quickly.


----------

